# FTP-Server mit SSL



## GFX-Händchen (9. März 2005)

Hi,

ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.
Ich sehe mich noch als Linux-Newbie, aber hoffe, dass es mir jemand ausführlich erklären kann.

Ich möchte einen FTP-Server mit SSL aufsetzen, d.h. der FTP-Server den hab ich schon installieren können, nun fehlt nur noch das SSL für diesen.

Kann mir jemand anhand irgendeines FTP-Servers unter Linux erklären, wie man das einrichtet?
Es sollte allerdings kenntlich gemacht werden, welche Dateien des FTP-Servers bei mir dann anders heissen und somit von mir ersetzet werden müssen.
Ich habe Suse 9.0 und möchte es darunter zum Laufen bekommen aber auch und unter Debian.

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand bald helfen könnte.


----------



## generador (9. März 2005)

GLFTPD unterstützt SSL Verbindungen
Ich denke du hast dir den VSFTPD mit Suse installiert ?

Glaube das der das nicht kann

GLFTPD ist hier zu finden


----------



## GFX-Händchen (9. März 2005)

generador hat gesagt.:
			
		

> GLFTPD unterstützt SSL Verbindungen
> Ich denke du hast dir den VSFTPD mit Suse installiert ?
> 
> Glaube das der das nicht kann
> ...


Ich hab Glftpd!
Ich will nicht wissen welcher FTP-Server das kann, sondern ne Anleitung wie man dafür SSL einrichtet.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. März 2005)

Ich kenne diesen FTP-Server jetzt grad nicht, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es in der Dokumentation steht wie's geht.


----------



## GFX-Händchen (10. März 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich kenne diesen FTP-Server jetzt grad nicht, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es in der Dokumentation steht wie's geht.


Schlaue Antwort, hättest du dir sparen können!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. März 2005)

Naja, wohl nicht.
Weil wenn Du von selbst drauf gekommen waerst haettest Du wohl die Dokumentation gelesen statt zu fragen.


----------



## Sinac (10. März 2005)

GFX-Händchen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schlaue Antwort, hättest du dir sparen können!


Du dir deine auch und ich würde an deiner Stelle generell etwas auf den Tonfall achten (siehe deine letzten beiden Beiträge).
Die Antworten von generador und reptiler waren durchaus sinnvoll, woher sollen wir wissen welchen FTP-Deamon du hast?
Und wenn du dich mal etwas bemühen würdest hättest du in der Doku oder bei Google bestimmt schon gelesen wie das geht.
Wir sind nicht da um alles Newbies zu jeden kleinen Problem eine Anleitung zu schreiben sondern um dir bei auftretenden Problemem zu helfen. D.h. wenn du herausgefunden hast wie es geht und dann mit der Einrichtung Schwierigkeiten hast.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## GFX-Händchen (10. März 2005)

Der FTP-Server steht, ist also schon installiert, es fehlt halt nur noch SSL für diesen.


----------



## generador (10. März 2005)

Sinac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du dir deine auch und ich würde an deiner Stelle generell etwas auf den Tonfall achten (siehe deine letzten beiden Beiträge).
> Die Antworten von generador und reptiler waren durchaus sinnvoll, woher sollen wir wissen welchen FTP-Deamon du hast?
> Und wenn du dich mal etwas bemühen würdest hättest du in der Doku oder bei Google bestimmt schon gelesen wie das geht.
> Wir sind nicht da um alles Newbies zu jeden kleinen Problem eine Anleitung zu schreiben sondern um dir bei auftretenden Problemem zu helfen. D.h. wenn du herausgefunden hast wie es geht und dann mit der Einrichtung Schwierigkeiten hast.
> ...


Stimmt

Du hast nirgends geschriebern welchen Deamon du verwendest
Und welche Version hast du ?
Es geht ab Version 1.30 glaube ich und da wird es direkt bei installen gemacht


----------



## GFX-Händchen (10. März 2005)

Ich hab v2.00.
Ich wollte es anhand irgendeines FTP-Servers erklärt bekommen, wenn es jemand allerdings jetzt anhand von Glftpd erklärt um so besser.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. März 2005)

Du hast wahrscheinlich ein RPM oder sowas installiert, richtig? Also ein vorkompiliertes Paket.
Bei denen musst Du auf die Infos achten was mit drin ist, SSL-Support wird bei sowas gern rausgelassen soweit ich weiss.
Wenn Du den selbst kompiliert hast wird entweder beim ./configure ausgegeben, dass OpenSSL gefunden wurde und automatisch benutzt wird oder Du musst eine Option angeben, z.B. --enable-ssl


----------



## GFX-Händchen (11. März 2005)

Ich hab es mir von hier runtergeladen: http://www.glftpd.com/
Hilft mir nun nicht weiter.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. März 2005)

Wie hast Du's denn installiert?
Einfach nur installiert oder kompiliert und installiert?


----------



## GFX-Händchen (11. März 2005)

Entpackt und per ./installgl.sh installiert.
Eigentlich diese Anleitung verwendet:
http://www.supernature-forum.de/vbb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19955
Da steht aber ja nix mit SSL drin.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. März 2005)

Okay, dann vergiss mal fix dieses Install-Script und die Anleitung die Du genutzt hast.
Beim Source eines Programmes hast Du in der Regel das Script configure dabei. Das startest Du ueber ./configure
Mit ./configure --help siehst Du die Optionen, da sollte dann denk ich irgendwo was von wegen SSL stehen.
Weiterhin hast Du beim Source in der Regel auch ein File namens INSTALL, das sagt Dir wie das Programm installiert wird. Klingt logisch, ist es auch.

Da braucht man keine Anleitungen aus dem Internet und nix, alles ganz einfach. 

Nachtrag: Grad mal geschaut, das Programm ist eine der Ausnahmen, da sind die Files nicht bei.
Aber im Verzeichnis docs gibt es eine README.TLS, die geht aus SSL ein.

Nachtrag 2: Ich mag das Programm nicht, es haelt sich absolut nicht an die Installations-Standards unter Linux.


----------



## RedWing (11. März 2005)

Hallo,

//OT


> Nachtrag 2: Ich mag das Programm nicht, es haelt sich absolut nicht an die Installations-Standards unter Linux.


./configure && make && make install ist kein Installationsstandard für linux,
sondern lediglich eine Art die Softwaredistributionen zu konpilieren und zu installieren.
Bei Opensource Projekten verwendet man meist die autotools um die Projekte automatisiert 
übersetzen zu können und installieren zu können, diese können einen viel zeit und Arbeit
ersparen. Man muss aber nicht auf die autotools zurückgreifen um ein Open Source Projekt
unter Linux zu erstellen. Deswegen kann man bei ./configure && make && make install nicht
von einem Linux Installations Standard sprechen. 
Das Kernelprojekt z.B. verwendet auch keine autotools meines Wissens nach.


Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. März 2005)

Naja, aber von ./configure && make && make install kann man schon von einer Art Standard sprechen, da man fast jedes Programm damit kompiliert.
Der Kernel ist da natuerlich auch eine Ausnahme, aber ansonsten geht damit fast alles.


----------



## generador (11. März 2005)

Wer lesen kann (und es auch tut) ist klar im Vorteil
Bei installen unter Step 7 wird gefragt nach ssl
hier kannst du ein SSL Certifikat erstellen lassen und dann mit einem SSL Fähigen Client darauf connecten

Habs eben probiert, hat max 5 min gedauert


----------

